# Nos screensavers sous osX



## GuyomT (14 Mai 2007)

Dans la m&#234;me veine que le fil [Nos desktop sous osX], je propose l'ouverture de *[Nos screensavers sous osX]* ! 


Le but de ce fil &#233;tant de recenser la cr&#232;me des &#233;cran de veille.

J'ouvre la marche en vous proposant le calendrier d'une agence de designers : INOOK.








J'aurai souhait&#233; inclure une capture vid&#233;o, mais je n'y suis pas parvenu&#8230;
Cet &#233;conomiseur d'&#233;cran est t&#233;l&#233;chargeable ici !

A vous de jouer &#224; pr&#233;sent !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2007)

Je reste fidèle à The 20th Century Voyage depuis plusieurs années.


----------



## Fredo73 (15 Mai 2007)

Sympas le INOOK et le 20&#232;me si&#232;cle.
Ces derniers temps, j'utilise les fen&#234;tres volantes, mais j'aimais bien aussi Fluid et Lotsawater que j'utilisais avant, mais que je trouve toujours tr&#232;s sympa.
Il y a aussi, en plus classique, collage saver.
Bonne journ&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Celui-là.


----------



## Fredo73 (15 Mai 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Celui-là.



dommage que ça soit un payant. Il avait l'air bien fait...


----------



## GuyomT (15 Mai 2007)

Fredo73 a dit:


> dommage que ça soit un payant. Il avait l'air bien fait...



Ou alors ces _Maquarium_, plus vrai que nature :rateau:


----------



## flotow (15 Mai 2007)

Flurry?  
Ok, je sors
(quoique flurry bien ajusté donne des trucs vraiment  )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Fredo73 a dit:


> dommage que ça soit un payant. Il avait l'air bien fait...



Ils sont souvent payants les Aquariums, je ne sais pas pourquoi :/.


----------



## tantoillane (15 Mai 2007)

je suis aussi avec fen&#234;tre volantes, en ce moment.

Sinon, est-ce que vous connaissez Backlight 2, c'est assez sympa aussi, puisque &#231;a permet de mettre un &#233;cran de veille en fond d'&#233;cran (d&#233;conseill&#233; cependant au petit puissance)


----------



## GuyomT (15 Mai 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> je suis aussi avec fenêtre volantes, en ce moment.
> 
> Sinon, est-ce que vous connaissez Backlight 2, c'est assez sympa aussi, puisque ça permet de mettre un écran de veille en fond d'écran (déconseillé cependant au petit puissance)


*
En explorant les archives de MacG', voici ce que j'ai trouvé : *



			
				shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Hello!
> C'est tout à fait possible !
> 
> Il existe une solution payante dont je me souvient plus le nom mais peut importe car voici la solution que j'utilise ,gratuite :
> ...



Et voila Star Wars débarque sur votre desktop


----------



## tantoillane (15 Mai 2007)

Merci, j'ai du mal m'exprim&#233;, puisque je disais simplement que Backlight 2 *permet* de mettre une &#233;conomiseur d'&#233;cran en fond d'&#233;cran. Je ne posais aucune question


----------



## .Steff (15 Mai 2007)

Moi j'utilise fenetre volante.
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22365/fenetres-volantes
 Mais depuis ce nouveau fil, je crois que je vais changer tout le temps... !!!
En tout cas, bonne id&#233;e de l'avoir ouvert. Fallait y penser !


----------



## bompi (15 Mai 2007)

'soir.
Une question, tiens, sur ce passionnant sujet.
La plupart des &#233;conomiseurs d'&#233;cran que j'ai essay&#233;s occupent suffisamment mon PB 15" 1.67 GHz pour qu'il chauffe (et fasse tourner certains de ses petits ventilateurs).
Du coup je ne les utilise plus.
Vous en conna&#238;triez pas des biens mais pas trop consommateurs (comme ceux d'Apple, genre).
Merci.


----------



## Caddie Rider (15 Mai 2007)

Hello ! Pour ma part, j'utilise l'exellente horloge des CFF (SNCF Suisse..) Mythique par ici ! 

A noter qu'il y a aussi un widget !

http://mct.sbb.ch/mct/fr/screensaver.htm

Merci pour les premiers screensavers ! J'adorrre


----------



## flotow (15 Mai 2007)

@Bompi
la goutte d'eau, ca va pour un portable  ca souffle pas ici!


----------



## bompi (15 Mai 2007)

J'aime l'horloge helv&#233;tique : design tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi.
J'essaye &#231;a demain et on voit si &#231;a chauffe.


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Mai 2007)

Parmi les &#233;conomiseurs que j'utilise et qui n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; cit&#233;s:
- CircleText qui fait des ronds avec du texte.
- CosmoSaver ou un voyage dans notre syst&#232;me solaire
- Euphoria avec de jolies formes &#224; l'&#233;cran
- Fireflies avec aussi de jolies formes &#224; l'&#233;cran
- Flux toujours avec de jolies formes &#224; l'&#233;cran
- Solar Winds avec... et ouais de jolies formes &#224; l'&#233;cran!

Euh d'ailleurs... vous en trouverez plein  (dont les 3 derniers), l&#224;!
Ou l&#224; en fait.


A.


----------



## GuyomT (15 Mai 2007)

Tu serais pas un amateur de jolies formes ? :mouais:

Merci pour les liens !


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Mai 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> Tu serais pas un amateur de jolies formes ? :mouais:



Mais comment as-tu deviné?! 

A.


----------



## GuyomT (16 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Mais comment as-tu deviné?!
> 
> A.



Bien vu l'aveugle ! 

(en plus tu restes dans le sujet de ce fil )


----------



## iHeard (16 Mai 2007)

Economiseur d'&#233;cran qui affiche l'horloge KDE de Mac OSX Tiger

A notez que les couleurs et la transparence sont modifiable 


Ici


----------



## tweek (16 Mai 2007)

Fenêtres volantes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Economiseur d'&#233;cran qui affiche l'horloge KDE de Mac OSX Tiger
> 
> A notez que les couleurs et la transparence sont modifiable
> 
> ...



Sympa et customizable, merci.
Celui-l&#224; est original.


----------



## F118I4 (16 Mai 2007)

Moi j' aime bien Soundstream:http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Multimedia/parametre/fiches/34021.html
Soundstream affiche des animations en fonction du bruit ambiant capté par le micro.


----------



## iHeard (16 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Fenêtres volantes



Deja dit


----------



## flotow (16 Mai 2007)

Euphoria, c'est un peu comme Flurry non?


----------



## tantoillane (16 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> 'soir.
> Une question, tiens, sur ce passionnant sujet.
> La plupart des économiseurs d'écran que j'ai essayés occupent suffisamment mon PB 15" 1.67 GHz pour qu'il chauffe (et fasse tourner certains de ses petits ventilateurs).
> Du coup je ne les utilise plus.
> ...




fade text qui ne fait qu'afficher des phrases que l'on rentre soit même sur un fond noir


----------



## tweek (16 Mai 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Deja dit



Et alors ?  

C'est "Vos screensavers" pas "Trouvez un Saver original"


----------



## GuyomT (16 Mai 2007)

Pour les plus Macaddicts d'entre vous, le tr&#232;s bon site logiciel mac offre dans sa rubrique goodies deux &#233;conomiseurs d'&#233;crans :
le premier affiche les ic&#244;nes des 5 derniers logiciels ajout&#233;s au site.
le second et un lecteurs de flux RSS, qui comme celui propos&#233; par Apple lit les derni&#232;res news du site avec une animation.
 il y a &#233;galement des wallpapers & un widget pour parfaire la panoplie :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Mai 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> (en plus tu restes dans le sujet de ce fil )



Je sais, je sais! :style: 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Euphoria, c'est un peu comme Flurry non?



Comme tous les savers à forme que cite ici, ils se ressemblent un peu, en particulier dans les couleurs, mais autrement leurs formes sont bien différentes tout de même.
'fin je trouve.

A.


----------



## Didjo (16 Mai 2007)

Moi je suis fan de 3D Matrix Code sur Useless Creations...

Il coute 5  et je ne les ai pas (encore) dépenssées, mais putaing, qu'est-ce que c'est bien foutu ! Moi je l'ai mis en bleu


----------



## iHeard (16 Mai 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Moi je suis fan de 3D Matrix Code sur Useless Creations...
> 
> Il coute 5  et je ne les ai pas (encore) dépenssées, mais putaing, qu'est-ce que c'est bien foutu ! Moi je l'ai mis en bleu




Presque le meme et bien foutu et gratuit ici  



> Un grand classique des économiseurs d'écran depuis la sortie de Matrix, premier volet en 1999.
> Celui-ci est très léger et possède la particularité de se présenter en fausse vue 3D, du plus bel effet. De plus, la définition est bonne.
> Pour amateur du genre.


----------



## Didjo (16 Mai 2007)

Je sais, je le met quand j'en ai marre de voir les messages pour achetter le premier... Et j'hésite à le faire (depuis 3 mois )


----------



## GuyomT (16 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas si vous vous rappeler des jouet Brio, notament du célébre petit train en bois. Cette société à lancé un superbe site il y a à peu près 1 an, et propose un fond d'écran animé pour votre mac qui met un scène un de leur personnage promotionnel.
Ce dernier apparait de temps en temps et vient taguer votre desktop.
Amusant


----------



## momo-fr (17 Mai 2007)

Alors, en ce moment j'ai juste Black Hole, sinon j'ai téléchargé un tas de trucs sur le site zugakousaku.com, ce sont des composants Quartz, j'avais acheté Hotel Magritte du même développeur.

J'ai essayé aussi Fluid et Lotswater aussi...


----------



## Manuko (27 Mai 2007)

Moi, j'ai bien aiméPongSaver qui l'air de rien vous donne l'heure.
Sinon, mon chouchou c'est ElectricSheep histoire d'usé mon CoreDuo à calculer des fractales. Là où c'est interressant, c'est que les équations peuvent être jugées bonnes ou mauvaises, heu je veux dire jolies ou pas belles.
Avec les flèches curseurs on vote, et via l'internet les échanges d'équations se font entre utilisateurs.

Évolutif avec parfois de belles surprises


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> zugakousaku.com




Sont cools ces économiseurs d'écran, mais font chauffer les machines c'est dommage, le mac mini ventile à 3800 trs au bout de 2 minutes :rateau:


----------



## hecto (12 Juin 2007)

la case se coche et se decoche aussitot, elle m envoie obligatoirement sur le screensaver my computer ou ordinateur de...
si j enleve le screen saver en question visiblement le screesaver engine cherche toujours le meme, le fameux screen avec la pomme, des que j essaie de cocher l aleatoire.

Scusez pour les accents je suis sur une machine italienne.

Un conseil, merci parce que la j en peux plus, j ai besoin d enchainer plusieurs compositions quartz et je butte sur cette connerie.

la case se coche et se decoche aussitot, elle m envoie obligatoirement sur le screensaver (nul) "my computer" ou "ordinateur de"...

si j enleve le screensaver en question, qui se trouve dans systm lib framework visiblement le _screensaver engine_ cherche toujours le meme, le fameux screen avec la pomme, des que j essaie de cocher l aleatoire.

(Scusez pour les accents je suis sur une machine italienne).

Un conseil, vite, merci parce que  j en peux plus, j ai besoin d enchainer plusieurs compositions quartz et je butte sur cette connerie qui demande trois minutes sur un vieux mac

(tiger 10 4  9- mis a jour)


----------



## Didjo (16 Juin 2007)

Bonjour !
Bienvenue !
Merci !


----------



## tweek (16 Juin 2007)

hecto a dit:


> Un conseil, vite



T'es vraiment chié toi.


----------



## .Steff (19 Juin 2007)

Si ca c'est pas une belle entr&#233;e dans les Forums, je sais pas ce que c'est....
Vive la politesse, le francais et toute les choses inutiles quoi


----------



## Didjo (30 Septembre 2007)

Sujet mort... C'est bête


----------



## KermitMac (18 Décembre 2007)

Salut à vous

j'ai eu ce soir une illumination lointaine, qui date de ma toute tendre jeunesse, donc y'a pas si longtemps.

Rappelez vous : 

le petit toutou mignon qui se promène sur votre bureau, y dépose un cadeau tout chaud, y creuse un trou... y rentre et en sort quelques fils avec sa gueule... et vla l'écran qui s'agite...Se promène, se gratte derrière l'oreille et j'en passe...


Rallala !

Quelle n'a pas était ma déception de voir que ce screensaver tout simple en 2D et tellement sympa n'éxiste plus sur notre belle plateforme...

Personne ? Non personne parmis les développeurs fous pour reprendre ces petit personnage et nous pondre le même ??? 

Je sais c'est facile à dire pour un gars qui y connais rien, mais franchement... cela serait tellement sympa...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Holding Pattern Coach Class est de toute beauté.


----------



## MamaCass (4 Février 2008)

Inook


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2008)

Le Top 10 des screensavers par Phil Ryu (fondateur de Mac Themes).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Merci Tumb .


----------



## Kerala (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour, je cherche un ancien screensavers pour macosx que je cherche depuis 3 jours, mais que je retrouve plus. C'est un screensavers avec des moutons qui défilent dans divers positions sur fond bleu. Merci


----------



## wath68 (25 Février 2008)

Fading Images

Affiche des images de votre choix avec plusieurs options :
- Choix du dossier contenant les images.
- iPhotos albums
- Nombre d'images à afficher.
- Illustrations iTunes.
...

Une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours, voici une capture de mon screensaver, avec l'options "iTunes illustrations"


----------



## oohTONY (25 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Inook



J'avais déjà téléchargé les Walls et j'ai zappé le Screensaver ! Il est superbe, merci !


----------



## Manuko (25 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Le Top 10 des screensavers par Phil Ryu (fondateur de Mac Themes).



Il est bien gentil Phil Ryu, mais moi je trouve qu'il loupe les bases de Mac OS X, comme le nouvel économiseur de Léopard :
http://www.silvermac.com/2007/cool-screen-saver-in-mac-os-x-leopard/


----------



## Manuko (25 Février 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> C'est un screensavers avec des moutons qui défilent dans divers positions sur fond bleu. Merci



Mais oui Kerala, 

Kukuxumusu est ton ami.
http://www.kukuxumusu.com/web/index_eng.php

j'ai même le tee-shirt de la teuf avec le mouton DJ au centre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2008)

Manuko a dit:


> Il est bien gentil Phil Ryu, mais moi je trouve qu'il loupe les bases de Mac OS X, comme le nouvel économiseur de Léopard :
> http://www.silvermac.com/2007/cool-screen-saver-in-mac-os-x-leopard/



ce post a été publié avant la sortie de Léopard apparemment.


----------



## Manuko (26 Février 2008)

Purée !!!

2006 tu m'étonnes que c'est d'avant Leopard.

N'empêche qu'il manque Electric Sheep et Pong, mais ils sont cité dans les commentaires


----------



## Kerala (26 Février 2008)

Manuko a dit:


> Mais oui Kerala,
> 
> Kukuxumusu est ton ami.
> http://www.kukuxumusu.com/web/index_eng.php
> ...



Merci Manuko, j'y croyais pas en voyant que tu connaissais  je suis top contant  
Sauf qu'il ne marche pas sur mon imac24 :rose: 
Chez toi ça marche ?


----------



## Manuko (26 Février 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Sauf qu'il ne marche pas sur mon imac24 :rose:
> Chez toi ça marche ?



Non plus chez moi, avec Leopard.

Je pense que tu as le même message que moi, qui propose de contacter le développeur pour une mise à jour du module... :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (26 Février 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> J'avais déjà téléchargé les Walls et j'ai zappé le Screensaver ! Il est superbe, merci !



De rien


----------



## Kerala (26 Février 2008)

Manuko a dit:


> Non plus chez moi, avec Leopard.
> 
> Je pense que tu as le même message que moi, qui propose de contacter le développeur pour une mise à jour du module... :mouais:



Oui :rose: je suis triste


----------



## MamaCass (26 Février 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Oui :rose: je suis triste



C'est malheureusement le cas avec beaucoup d'économiseurs d'écran que j'avais aussi


----------



## Kerala (26 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est malheureusement le cas avec beaucoup d'économiseurs d'écran que j'avais aussi



celui là avec les moutons qui défilaient était assez rigolo, j'avais mis genre 3 mois à remarquer qu'il y avait un passage de moutons qui s'enculaient discrètement c'était drôle


----------



## Thalyna (26 Février 2008)

pour le moment, j'utilse celui de base sur mon Imac, il passe les photos que j'ai mise dans un dossier que j'ai nommé fond d'écran.  Il me satisfait bien pour le moment.


----------



## meli_78 (17 Mars 2008)

Hello tout le monde! 

Je suis fan de la trilogie Jason Bourne, donc je cherchais bien sûr un screensaver qui s'y réfère Mais tous ceux que j'ai téléchargé m'affichent un icône sans extension sur le bureau. J'y ai donc rajouté .saver derrière, puis double-cliqué.

Et voilà que ça m'ouvre la fenêtre préférence, mais avec un message qui propose de contacter le développeur pour une mise à jour du module... 

Rassurez-moi il existe un screensaver qui marche pour moi, quelque part, ici, dans le monde


----------



## MamaCass (17 Mars 2008)

meli_78 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde!
> 
> Je suis fan de la trilogie Jason Bourne, donc je cherchais bien sûr un screensaver qui s'y réfère Mais tous ceux que j'ai téléchargé m'affichent un icône sans extension sur le bureau. J'y ai donc rajouté .saver derrière, puis double-cliqué.
> 
> ...



Est ce que ton Finder est configuré pour afficher les extensions de fichiers ?

(Finder > préférences > Options avancées)


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

meli_78 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde!
> 
> Je suis fan de la trilogie Jason Bourne, donc je cherchais bien sûr un screensaver qui s'y réfère Mais tous ceux que j'ai téléchargé m'affichent un icône sans extension sur le bureau. J'y ai donc rajouté .saver derrière, puis double-cliqué.
> 
> ...



sur que ce n'étais pas des SS de PC ?


----------



## meli_78 (17 Mars 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Est ce que ton Finder est configuré pour afficher les extensions de fichiers ?
> 
> (Finder > préférences > Options avancées)



Non, il ne l'étais pas, alors j'ai coché la case là où tu m'as indiqué.

Mais ça n'a rien changé. Je viens de télécharger le screensaver à nouveau, et l'icône s'appelle simplement ScreenTime, donc j'ai à nouveau mis l'extension .saver, mais c'est toujours pareil, quand je double clique, il n'ouvre que le panneau de préférence mais pas la fenêtre d'économiseur d'écran .


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

envoie le lien d'ou tu les télécharge STP


----------



## meli_78 (17 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> sur que ce n'étais pas des SS de PC ?



Non, je l'ai trouvé sous ce lien: http://www.download.com/The-Bourne-Supremacy-Screensaver/3000-2268_4-10301503.html

C'est bien marqué pour Mac OS X.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

cela ne marche pas chez moi non plus, mais a mon avis c'est un SS PC avec une erreur, le monde mac etant petit, les ecrans de veille tourent plutot beaucoup...


----------



## meli_78 (17 Mars 2008)

Ah, ok. Zut alors Merci d'avoir essayé de m'aider en tout cas.  

Bon, je me suis téléchargé qqch de plus simple, voilà le lien, je trouve assez sympa l'effet:
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/icons_screensavers/desktoppuddlescreensaver.html

Mais comme je suis pas une pro en anglais, qqn pourra peut-être m'aider 
C'est marqué que c'est en *shareware*, donc j'ai pensé que c'était payant mais j'ai quand même enregistré le fichier sur mon disque et ça fonctionne! :mouais:

Suis-je si nulle que je n'ai jamais compris qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre freeware et shareware?!


----------



## meli_78 (18 Mars 2008)

Ah, c'est bon, j'ai compris la chose. C'est bien un shareware mais en mode démo je présume


----------



## link.javaux (22 Mars 2008)

euh...

J'ai vu sur l'iphone qu'une fille (nue) pouvait laver l'écran.

Je me demandais si il n'y en avais pas une pour l'écran de l ordi


----------



## boodou (30 Mars 2008)

GuyomT a dit:


> J'ouvre la marche en vous proposant le calendrier d'une agence de designers : INOOK.



Magnifique ce Inook ! par l'intermédiaire de Xback j'utilise ce screensaver comme fond d'écran ! 

et donc je me questionne, personne d'autre n'a eu l'idée de faire des screensavers type BD / animation design ? Parce que franchement la plupart des screensavers sont moches, esthétique "technologique" à deux balles, rien d'épuré et de contemporain type Inook 
Donc si tu trouves d'autres perles du même style je suis preneur !


----------



## boodou (5 Avril 2008)

des screensavers MIFFY ...


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2008)

Inook a été mis à jour avec sélection des éléments que l'on veut afficher 

http://www.lesinooks.com/ecran/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2008)

Status Scrrensaver vous permet d'être notifié rapidement et simplement des updates dans vos applications (par exemple le badge de Mail ou de Net News Wire). Vous pouvez choisir le screensaver de votre choix, et éditer la liste des applis que vous souhaitez lister.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2008)

Spotlight Screen Server [1.0 - 2.3 Mo  - US - Gratuit] un économiseur d'écran qui affiche sur l'écran une lumière de projecteur se déplaçant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2008)

screensaver Hawaii


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mai 2008)

merci


----------



## F118I4 (29 Mai 2008)

Des magnifiques screensavers par "Mathew Bentz" sur son site : http://secd.unl.edu/~mbentz/bentz/Screen_Savers.html
Source: "Les news de MacG"

"Aurora Leopard screensaver": http://mt12.quickshareit.com/share/auroraleopardc8f50.zip
Source Macthemes: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=263643


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2008)

Eichler Screensaver HD


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2008)

Metamercury 2.0.1


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Merci tumb


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2008)

De rien les amis 

La nouveauté du jour: 

Un screensaver similaire à celui présent sur Windows: 




télécharger (shareware).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

C'est très joli mais dans les bulles , ça me met que je ne suis pas enregistré !
:mouais:
Enfin le screensaver d'architecte est très joli !


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Eichler Screensaver HD



Ahhhhhh je n'avais pas vu, GENIAALLLL 

Tumb décidément, tu es précieux


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

tiensun utile pour les gens qui possèdent un ordinateur souvent sous écran de veille, il affiche les mails recus !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2008)

3D Desktop Dolphins


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2008)

3 nouveautés en shareware. 

Void Screensaver 1.3






Serene Saver Pro: concept se situant entre le wallpaper et la vidéo. 






3D Turtle Paradise


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

J'adore :love:.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2008)

Pour les amateurs de peinture, About Great Art Through the Ages regroupe une soixantaine d'oeuvres des années 1400 à 1900. Camille Pissarro, Franz Marc, Alfred Sisley, Paul Gauguin, Winslow Homer, Jan Vermeer, Henri Rousseau, et Leonardo Da Vinci en font partie.


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2008)

En faisant des recherches sur l'auteur du wallpaper HAL 9000 (actuellement sur *mon desk*),
je suis tombé sur un magnifique screensaver inspiré du film ''2001 l'odyssée de l'espace''.

Il affiche diverses formules mathématiques, maquettes 3D, cartographies spatiales et autres bizarreries Kubrickiennes.
Il est animé, ce n'est pas seulement un diaporama.

Quelques captures d'écran :

http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1jb9.jpg



http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image2hn7.jpg







Il est disponible *ICI*, dans la rubrique ''download'', et le tout en ... 16 résolutions différentes. Rien que ça.

Bravo aux auteurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2008)

Fireworks screensaver.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2008)

Pour les afficionados de Ferrari :

http://www.ferraricalifornia.com/assets/zip/ferraricalifornia-mac-setup.zip


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

Merci .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Fireworks screensaver.


:love::love::love: je l'avais sur le boobook


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2008)

X Galaxy (gratuit)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2008)

3D Matrix Code Screen Saver


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2008)

3D Rain Forest Adventure 4.5


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Les 3 derniers sont vraiment sympa !


----------



## HomeAS (7 Août 2008)

Salut @ Tous... 

Je souhaiterai avoir comme écran de veille uniquement un "black screen" avec l'heure ... pour me servir du mac comme un réveil ! mais que rien ne puisse me réveiller ...
mais je ne trouve rien...

Merci de votre aide
Stef


----------



## wath68 (7 Août 2008)

Hello.

Tu te fais un fond d'écran noir (ou tu en trouves un) que tu mets dans un dossier à part.
Ensuite dans préférences système>éco. d'écran, tu choisis à gauche ''images'', puis le dossier avec ton fond d'écran noir, et tu coches ''superposer l'heure''.





Je n'ai pas testé, mais je pense que ça devrait marcher.
Système D :rateau:


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (9 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Metamercury 2.0.1



Superbe. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2008)

Due3, un screensaver minimaliste assez sympa.


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2008)

Rainy Day, très sympa... seulement si on ne déclenche pas son écran de veille par coin actif (dans ce cas, le fond est noir)... sinon, c'est un screen du bureau qui est delavé, assombri (l'effet est très chouette, c'est juste que le screen d'Apple rend pas super, trop sombre)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Due3, un screensaver minimaliste assez sympa.



Ça me plaît .


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2008)

me plait aussi, mais m'a fait planter screensaverengine... et system preferences... je crois que


----------



## greggorynque (16 Août 2008)

superbe SS qui transforme votre mac en horloge !

http://www.9031.com/downloads/screensavers.html

C'est le premier


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Août 2008)

En ce moment, j'utilise Sprite Swarm (freeware), c'est très "Tombeau des Lucioles" pour les amateurs... Net, beau, que demande le peuple ?


----------



## GuyomT (20 Août 2008)

l'horloge polaire revisitée par Pixel Breaker






Simple et efficace


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2008)




----------



## wath68 (20 Août 2008)

Due3 est splendide, simple et efficace.

Merci Tumb


----------



## tweek (20 Août 2008)

GuyomT a dit:


> l'horloge polaire revisitée par Pixel Breaker
> 
> 
> Simple et efficace




Sweet! :love:


----------



## juliuslechien (21 Août 2008)

GuyomT a dit:


> l'horloge polaire revisitée par Pixel Breaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup ce screensaver, mais les ventilos tournent à fond avec lui, avez vous le même problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Ouais moi aussi.


----------



## .Steff (22 Août 2008)

je l'utilise et ça va chez moi pour les ventilos.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Ca le fait que sur le macbook ?


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Août 2008)

Je pensais que ça pouvait venir de Flash mais si seuls les MB sont touchés  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

GMA 950 , quand tu nous tiens


----------



## greggorynque (25 Août 2008)

Arf c'est que bcp d'économiseurs n'ont d'économique que le nom


----------



## kaos (25 Août 2008)

En surfant je suis tombé sur le site d'un groupe qui propose ça

Les économiseurs sont en fin de liste au format pc / mac os x et mac os 9 

voilà, je teste tout ça de ce pas .....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2008)

merci pour le lien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Sublime, magnifique, etc ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



Magnifique :love:


----------



## nosss17 (7 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Magnifique :love:



Moi par contre j'aime pas, une grosse impression de mal fait


----------



## greggorynque (7 Septembre 2008)

idem pour moi, dsl  tumb c'est rare mais je le trouve vraiment hideux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> idem pour moi, dsl  tumb c'est rare mais je le trouve vraiment hideux



Je le trouve moyen, mais ce n'est pas les coups de coeur, hein ? 
Je suis simplement abonné au flux RSS via Apple.com et je vous tiens informé des nouveautés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2008)

Pour les fans d'Adobe, voici le screensaver CS.


----------



## eleonooore (27 Septembre 2008)

En ce moment, j'utilise celui-là :







C'est joli, pas gourmand, et paramétrable tant qu'on veut 

Edit : en fait faut pas hésiter à limiter drastiquement le nombre de couleurs et de branches, et ça peut être tout à fait zen


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> En ce moment, j'utilise celui-là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas trop mon style, mais ça plaira à mon amie 
Merci pour le tuyau


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2008)

Coucher de soleil sur la Mer Ligure.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Ça détend .


----------



## MacFanatic (19 Octobre 2008)

Bien que déjà cités, voici mon site qui répertorie mes screensavers préférés : Apple Tips


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonne idée, c'est bien de créer un site pour cela .


----------



## MacFanatic (25 Octobre 2008)

Merci ! 
Personnellement mon favori est Red Pill, que je trouve super bien réalisé pour du gratuit ! 
Sinon il y a FliqLo qui est surtout très fonctionnel et pratique pour les retardataires !!!


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que vous savez où l'on peut trouver les économiseurs fournis avec le système? J'aimerais bien y récupérer certaines images....

Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2008)

Mac HD > Système > Librairie > Screen Savers > puis clic droit > afficher le contenu, les images sont dans le dossier "ressources".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2008)

Pour les utilisateurs d'iCal.


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Octobre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Mac HD > Système > Librairie > Screen Savers > puis clic droit > afficher le contenu, les images sont dans le dossier "ressources".


 
Oui... mais non! 

C'est le première endroit où je me suis rendu, mais surprise les économiseurs fournis avec le système n'y sont pas.
Et une recherche avec spotlight ne donne rien avec comme mot clé le nom des économiseurs.


Une idée?


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2008)

Si si 
en Francais, ca donne:
Mac HD> Systeme > Bibliotheque > Screen Savers

edit: finalement, ca servait pas a grand chose que je traduise 'Library' 

la, tu as : Forest.slidesaver, etc


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Si si
> en Francais, ca donne:
> Mac HD> Systeme > Bibliotheque > Screen Savers
> 
> ...



Non, non... 
Ça a été le cas, mais sous Leopard, le dossier est vide.
De même, d'après spotlight, il n'existe aucun Forest.slidesaver sur mon mac...

Valà, valà....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2008)

Et en spotlightant Screen Savers ?
Tu as 3 Bilbilothèques sur ton Mac, le dossier Screen Savers est forcément dans l'une d'entre elles. Essaies de regarder et tiens nous informé.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de faire comme tumb l'avait indiqué et j'ai tout trouvé  (je suis sous tiger)


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Oui... mais non!
> 
> C'est le première endroit où je me suis rendu, mais surprise les économiseurs fournis avec le système n'y sont pas.
> Et une recherche avec spotlight ne donne rien avec comme mot clé le nom des économiseurs.
> ...


C'est bizarre car moi je les trouve bien à l'endroit indiqué. Il s'agit d'un dossier (répertoire) Screen Savers se trouvant dans le dossier "Library" de "System". Attention, il ne s'agit pas de la bibliothèque de l'utilisateur. 

J'y trouve bien Forest.slideSaver, parmi d'autres (cf. capture d'écran)

Je suis sous Leopard (10.5.5)


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Novembre 2008)

Pas que je veuille faire de la mauvaise volonté... mais lorsque je fais une recherche sur le terme "Screen Savers", je ne trouve que deux dossiers comprenant ce nom.
Si on ouvre le dossier du dossier utilisateur, on ne trouve rien.
Et dans le dossier du dossier "System", on trouve tous les économiseurs que j'ai ajoutés, mais pas ceux fournis par Apple.

Last but not least, une recherche sur le terme "Forest.slideSaver" ne donne rien.

Et pourtant je l'ai cet économiseur! 

Bref... je n'y comprends rien.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Novembre 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Pas que je veuille faire de la mauvaise volonté... mais lorsque je fais une recherche sur le terme "Screen Savers", je ne trouve que deux dossiers comprenant ce nom.
> Si on ouvre le dossier du dossier utilisateur, on ne trouve rien.
> Et dans le dossier du dossier "System", on trouve tous les économiseurs que j'ai ajoutés, mais pas ceux fournis par Apple.
> 
> ...


Il y a 3 dossiers Screen Savers et la recherche ne se fait pas dans celui ou il est&#8230; 

1 Dans ton home (DTH)
2 Dans Ordi/Biblio

et le 3ème dans Ordi/Système/Bibliothèque&#8230;


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Last but not least, une recherche sur le terme "Forest.slideSaver" ne donne rien.


Si cela peut te rassurer, moi aussi, une recherche sur Forest.slideSaver ne donne rien.  C'est parce que depuis Leopard, Spotlight ne cherche plus dans le système, ce qui est une parfaite connerie.


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Novembre 2008)

Ok... euh...je pars me cacher... loin... super loin... :rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:

Merci à tous pour votre aide.
(et puis en plus j'aurais appris deux, trois trucs...).


----------



## VLG (10 Novembre 2008)

J'ai une petite colle à vous poser.
En me balladant dans un revendeur Apple, j'ai pu constater qu'il est possible de mettre la superber vidéo d'intro de leopard en économiseur d'écran. Je me dis qu'il doit bien y avoir un moyen de faire la même chose.
Après pas mal de recherche, j'ai trouvé cette vidéo ici:
/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Assistant Reglages/Setup Assistant.app(Ctrl clic... Afficher le contenu du paquet)/Contents/Resources/TransitionSection.bundle(Ctrl clic... Afficher le contenu du paquet)/Contents/Resources/intro.mov
Comme faire pour qu'elle devienne économiseur d'écran?
Merci à tous


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2008)

VLG a dit:


> J'ai une petite colle à vous poser.
> En me balladant dans un revendeur Apple, j'ai pu constater qu'il est possible de mettre la superber vidéo d'intro de leopard en économiseur d'écran. Je me dis qu'il doit bien y avoir un moyen de faire la même chose.
> Après pas mal de recherche, j'ai trouvé cette vidéo ici:
> /Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Assistant Reglages/Setup Assistant.app(Ctrl clic... Afficher le contenu du paquet)/Contents/Resources/TransitionSection.bundle(Ctrl clic... Afficher le contenu du paquet)/Contents/Resources/intro.mov
> ...


 
je n'ai plus de nom en tête, mais il y a des économiseurs d'écran qui proposent de lire n'importe quel fichier Quicktime qu'on leur a spécifié dans les options. Trouve ce type d'économiseur et donne lui à diffuser ce fichier .mov récupéré à l'endroit spécifié dans ton message!


----------



## wath68 (10 Novembre 2008)

*Save Hollywood* est ce qu'il te faut.


----------



## VLG (10 Novembre 2008)

Un immense merci!


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2009)

Polarclock


----------



## Any (11 Mars 2009)

anooki  http://www.anooki.com/


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2009)

Any a dit:


> anooki  http://www.anooki.com/



Adopter.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Any a dit:


> anooki  http://www.anooki.com/



Sympa et vivant .


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà posté ou pas, donc dans le doute.
Mon écran de veille favori, un hommage à 2001 l'odyssée de l'espace.
http://www.halproject.com/hal/ (menu Download / Hal 9000 Screensaver)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2009)

J'aimerais demander un conseil à tous les utilisateurs de l'écran de veille "The 20th Century Voyage", que je viens de découvrir et qui pour moi, est le plus beau pour Mac.

Pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas, il affiche des grandes dates de l'histoire et des citations dans un superbe effet de zoom.





J'aimerais savoir quels flux RSS vous avez ajoutés, s'il vous plaît, et si par hasard vous n'en connaîtriez pas un ou deux qui rajoutent des dates, dans le même esprit que le screensaver (français ou anglais, peu importe).

Merki


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Magnifique je ne connaissais pas, pour ta question je ne peux pas t'aider ne l'utilisant pas encore ...


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2009)

Ça serait pas mal de trouver ce genre de flux.
Parce-que bon, rajouter les infos du Figaro ou du Nouvel Obs, ça l'fait pas trop.
Et puis je pense qu'au bout d'un moment on a fait le tour des dates pré-enregistrées,
quoique pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu de doublon encore.

Je cherche, je cherche...

Edit : bon, j'en ai déjà trouvé un, il se trouve sur cette page :
http://www.jordomedia.com/RSS/l_op=viewrss/lid=761.html

Et un autre, qui affiche ce qui s'est passé à la même date qu'aujourd'hui :
http://www.infoplease.com/dayinhistory


----------



## eleonooore (24 Mars 2009)

Note à moi-même : première chose à faire ce soir, installer "The 20th Century Voyage".

Merci wath !


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2009)

Je vous en prie 

Les liens pour les flux rss que j'ai donné plus haut ne marchent pas terrible, à moins qu'effectivement James Dean soit vraiment décédé en 2009 

Donc à part des flux infos, je ne vois pas quoi mettre d'autre


----------



## eleonooore (24 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça serait pas mal de trouver ce genre de flux.
> Parce-que bon, rajouter les infos du Figaro ou du Nouvel Obs, ça l'fait pas trop.
> Et puis je pense qu'au bout d'un moment on a fait le tour des dates pré-enregistrées,
> quoique pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu de doublon encore.



Anooki pose le même souci. Comme j'ai décoché les fêtes à souhaiter (genre 3 février, Saint-Barnabé), et pas mal d'autres options, il ne me reste que quelques dates du type branchouille (genre 3 février 1966, 1er concert du Velvet Underground   )
Bref, ce que je veux dire c'est : certes elles reviennent ces dates, mais au final on passe assez peu de temps scotché devant son économiseur d'écran, donc...


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2009)

eleonooore a dit:


> Anooki pose le même souci. Comme j'ai décoché les fêtes à souhaiter (genre 3 février, Saint-Barnabé), et pas mal d'autres options, il ne me reste que quelques dates du type branchouille (genre 3 février 1966, 1er concert du Velvet Underground   )
> Bref, ce que je veux dire c'est : certes elles reviennent ces dates, mais au final on passe assez peu de temps scotché devant son économiseur d'écran, donc...



Idem, j'ai laissé simplement les 2 esquimaux ce battrent avec la date et l'heure


----------



## eleonooore (24 Mars 2009)

Sous les images de la Gallery, on lit :



> Anytime Take-off to The 20th Century.@@The new image of 20th century which random event produces. *Treasure every encounter, for it will never recur*.


Y'a plus qu'à vérifier 

Par contre, sur toutes ces images comme sur celles de wath, le screensaver est d'un joli gris-beige rosé. Chez moi, il est bleu. J'aime pas ce bleu :mouais:


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2009)

Il faut décocher "automatic color" dans les options


----------



## eleonooore (24 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Il faut décocher "automatic color" dans les options



Encore, merci 
(je ne dois pas bouler assez, ça veut jamais quand c'est pour toi  )
(et pareil pour C0rentin :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Et quand c'est pour moi ? :rateau:


----------



## Ralph_ (31 Mars 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> superbe SS qui transforme votre mac en horloge !
> 
> http://www.9031.com/downloads/screensavers.html
> 
> C'est le premier


exactement ce que je cherchais!!! merci, merci, merci!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Un marrant


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

On oublie un peu trop souvent cet sujet 





Ça chauffe !


----------



## filochard (14 Mai 2009)

Pas essayé,

http://dog-screen-mac.softonic.fr/mac


----------



## JNArno (20 Mai 2009)

hello!

je crois pas qu'il ait déjà été proposé (pas fait les 9 pages  mais une recherche), voici celui que j'utilise: MovingPhotos3D que l'on trouve ici !!

il utilise vos photos pour construire des buildings, super sympa! à plus!


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2009)

Je retrouve plus celui du dragon rouge sur fond noir qui utilisait le moteur de rendu quartz de OSX, je l'aimais bien, ça vous dit quelque chose ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h12 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Un marrant



Il plante chez moi :mouais:


----------



## MacFanatic (1 Juillet 2009)

Superbes vos screensavers ! Vraiment ! Ça va me changer de fliqlo que j'utilise depuis déjà quelques temps ! ^^


----------



## two (26 Juillet 2009)

un autre screensaver horloge : hand in hand clock


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Très sympa, merci .


----------



## Taz33 (29 Juillet 2009)

Any a dit:


> anooki  http://www.anooki.com/



j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Sympa celui-ci


----------



## wath68 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bientôt bientôt ...
*Stay tuned !*


----------



## Skyxcube (2 Décembre 2009)

Eh beh, c'est pas que ça va faire 3 mois qu'on attend mais bon...


----------



## Mr G (24 Décembre 2009)

Skyxcube a dit:


> Eh beh, c'est pas que ça va faire 3 mois qu'on attend mais bon...



En effet, c'est long...


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

Anooki 2010 devrait être proche de toutes façons, non?
Je l'espère en tous cas, car j'adore ces petits esquimaux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

two a dit:


> un autre screensaver horloge : hand in hand clock



Merci , j'adore .


----------



## Zibiolo (24 Décembre 2009)

tumb a dit:


>



Pouet,

je voulais DL ce screensaver mais le lien est mort :/ 
Quelqu'un l'aurait-il à dispo ?


----------



## chester13 (5 Février 2010)

http://emage-software.com/

( survol de la city la nuit
tres bien reussi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

En effet très joli !


----------



## Mr G (15 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Bientôt bientôt ...
> *Stay tuned !*



Ca y est !!!!
http://www.anooki.com/


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2010)

Non, pas au point encore, ça saccade trop, malheureusement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Ça fait déjà quelques semaines .


----------



## Mr G (16 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Non, pas au point encore, ça saccade trop, malheureusement.



En effet !
Je vais tester la version pc


----------



## Mr G (16 Février 2010)

Mr G a dit:


> En effet !
> Je vais tester la version pc



Et bien ça marche bien mieux sur pc pour une fois 
Bon, ben en espérant une mise a jour rapide... je m'en contenterai au boulot dans ce cas


----------



## monvilain (1 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ils sont souvent payants les Aquariums, je ne sais pas pourquoi :/.



3D Desktop Aquarium, en démo avec 2 poissons et + de 20 avec la version payante.

Néanmoins très sympa, l'eau se remplit au fur et à mesure...

Du coup, la panoplie totale  Useless est pas  mal..


----------



## wiLL_ (30 Octobre 2010)

J'ai opté également anooki ^^très bon écran de veille, plein de gens me demandent ce que c'est


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2010)

Wath tu pourrais pas le mettre en post-it celui-ci ?
Comme ça on garde une bonne cohérence avec "Nos desktops ..."
Juste une idée hein .


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2010)

Good idea !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

mister.


----------



## F118I4 (3 Novembre 2010)

Anouki ne fonctionne pas sur mon MBA 11"...

Je n' ai pas installer adobe flash trop plantogène sous Mac vous pensez que c' est ça?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

Normal c'est en Flash.


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Fading Images
> 
> Affiche des images de votre choix avec plusieurs options :
> - Choix du dossier contenant les images.
> ...




J'adorais FadingImage... mais je viens de passer à snowLeopard et il a été désactivé d'office car non compatible.

Quelqu'un saurait si il a été mis à jour (je ne le retrouve pas sur le Web....)?

NB: même question pour Fenêtres Volantes que j'aimais bien également (pour faire voleter à l'écran les diverses fenêtres ouvertes...)


----------



## wath68 (12 Novembre 2010)

Fading Images se trouve ici : http://www.splook.com/Software/Fading_Images.html,
mais malheureusement ne marche pas avec SL.
Tu peux essayer de contacter l'auteur, pour voir si une m-a-j est prévue.

Pour Fenêtres Volantes, c'est mort aussi apparemment.


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2010)

merci du conseil.

j'ai contacté l'auteur de Fading Images qui m'a envoyé par mail une version béta fonctionnant parfaitement sur SnowLeopard.
(il m'a demandé de ne pas la diffuser mais il devrait la mettre en ligne d'ici peu)


----------



## wath68 (13 Novembre 2010)

Ha c'est cool ça.

Une question : est-ce que c'est ce screensaver qui permettait d'afficher les illustrations d'iTunes aussi ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2010)

Oui exactement et c'est à ça que je l'utilise


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2011)

Word of the Day...

Préférences Système > Bureau & économiseur d'écran > Apple > Word of the Day > options > dictionnaire à utiliser > &#22823;&#36766;&#27849;&#12288;&#12290;

Sympa à utiliser pour les japonisants.


----------



## GauthierGD (7 Août 2011)

aux sujets de screensaver, quelqun en a t il un sympa avec l'heure ou le temps qui passe ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------

en fait j'en avait vu un terrible avec des gouttes d'eau qui remplissait des récipiants mais je ne le retrouve pas


----------



## wath68 (7 Août 2011)

Les plus sympas que je connaisse sont :

celui que j'utilise




et celui ci, la version Free Legacy




Celui que tu recherches c'est peut-être Drop Clock Screensaver


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2011)

:love::love::love:

The HAL Project - Stage 3


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2012)

Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à utiliser Anooki sous Mountain Lion ? Ca ne marche pas du tout sur mon iMac 2011 en 6970. Et en plus ça plante les prefs ... (plantage fsavStb).


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à utiliser Anooki sous Mountain Lion ? Ca ne marche pas du tout sur mon iMac 2011 en 6970. Et en plus ça plante les prefs ... (plantage fsavStb).


 
Pareil... je l'ai signalé aux developpeurs


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Pareil... je l'ai signalé aux developpeurs



Un peu dommage après la belle démo qu'ils nous ont fait sur la façade de la gare St Paul à Lyon ...


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2012)

On en déduira donc que la gare St Paul est toujours sous SnowLeopard.... ;-)


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> On en déduira donc que la gare St Paul est toujours sous SnowLeopard.... ;-)



Ou sous Seven ...  Mais non en fait car c'était plein de nouvelles animations qu'on a pas dans l'économiseur (que je regarde du coup au boulot sous Seven).


----------



## tocdoc (19 Janvier 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à utiliser Anooki sous Mountain Lion ? Ca ne marche pas du tout sur mon iMac 2011 en 6970. Et en plus ça plante les prefs ... (plantage fsavStb).



Pareil ! Plantage sous Leopard !
http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/out.gif
user/Bibliotheque/Screensaver et Anooki7.1 poubelle !

ça remarche !

Ouf !


----------



## wath68 (14 Avril 2014)

Une petite astuce pour avoir les illustrations d'iTunes combinées à l'écran de veille "Flottant".

Pour cela il faut juste l'excellente application Tune&#8226;Instructor et utiliser la fonction "Extract Artwork" pour copier les illustrations dans un dossier spécial ou, comme moi, dans chaque dossier d'albums.
Ensuite il ne reste plus qu'à choisir ce dossier (ou tout le dossier Music) dans les préférences de l'écran de veille.

C'est du plus bel effet, surtout avec les illustrations en 1200x1200 :love:





Et ça marche aussi très bien avec les écrans "Instantanés" et "À l'ancienne".


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Merci pour l'astuce , ça rend bien !


----------



## wath68 (14 Avril 2014)

De rien.

J'ai oublié un truc, le site pour avoir les illustrations d'iTunes en 1200 :
Ben Dodson: iTunes Artwork Finder; TV Shows, Music Albums, Movies, Apps, and iBooks


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

J'ai remis un économiseur d'écran et j'utilise celui-ci.

Pour ceux qui veulent donner une touche iOS à leur Mac .

Il y a aussi celui-là du même auteur pour la musique.


----------



## wath68 (4 Mai 2014)

Moi j'utilise *celui-ci* en ce moment.


----------



## darksol54 (18 Mai 2014)

Le miens fait peur au démarrage xD

http://&#1082;&#1072;&#1088;&#1090;..., перезагрузка, надпись, серый, 1920x1200.jpg


----------



## Gang2rue (16 Juillet 2014)

Je recherche depuis longtemps le screensaver mosaic qui était présent sur une ancienne version OSX (leopard je crois). Un millier de petites photos deviennent une photo qui redevient un millier de petites photos etc.... Un moyen de l'avoir sur Maverick?


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2014)

:love: HAL 9000 - Stage 4

[YOUTUBE]KxSWBA4kmbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2015)

Plus rien depuis un an ? Alors c'est vraiment fini les screensavers ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2015)

Screensaver Apple Watch pour El Capitan.

Et comment utiliser les fonds d'écran AppleTV sous El Capitan comme screensaver.


----------

